# Have you applied for DLA?



## Kei

Our DSN has just given us a guidelines sheet for filling it in, but I'm a bit nervous about it.  Looks like there's a lot to fill in, and they want a huge amount of detail.

Did you apply?  If so, what was the outcome?


----------



## Carynb

It is worth appying for, although I found filling in the form very stressful just seeing everything about J written down in black and white. We did get an award at the middle rate- Diabetes UK has some notes on their website about how to fill in the form which were really useful in terms of reminding you exactly what info to put in each section, even stuff one might think  the DLA people don't need to know.
Good luck!


----------



## Adrienne

Hi

Have a look at www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org there is a bit to help you fill it in somewhere.

On that email group the majority of us get DLA.  Most get higher rate for the care component and lots get lower rate for mobility as well.

You can fill it in on line.

You may well get refused to begin with but appeal and persevere, you are entitled to it and it opens many doors for you.

You have to keep repeating yourself all the way through and you should put worst case scenario all the time.   Mention brain damage and death lots.  Horrid I know but in rare cases that does happen if hypos are not dealt with immediately.    

To qualify for the higher rate of care component it is all about getting up and testing throughout the night and how often and how long it takes.   Remember worst case scenario throughout.


----------



## Carynb

I thought it wasn't quite right when I said Diabetes UK- Childrenwithdiabetesuk.org site is very useful. Interesting to read that most get the higher rate for care and lower rate for mobility?


----------



## grahams mum

hi i have high rate for graham but he had other problems before being diagnosed with diabetes graham health visitor did everything for me she did a great job then care for the carers helped me to apply for the blue badge


----------



## Becca

It's daunting and put down the worst case scenario for everything.  It's not easy   We got higher for Rose as well.  Also, remember to photocopy all the pages as it will help if you have to reapply again.

You can also get carers allowance (if you don't earn over a certain amount each week) and also the DLA can increase your Child Tax Credit.


----------



## grahams mum

Becca said:


> It's daunting and put down the worst case scenario for everything.  It's not easy   We got higher for Rose as well.  Also, remember to photocopy all the pages as it will help if you have to reapply again.
> 
> You can also get carers allowance (if you don't earn over a certain amount each week) and also the DLA can increase your Child Tax Credit.



 oh you are wright i lost nearly 2 years of extra tax credit  not even the carers organization knew that they back date my payment only 6 months


----------



## gewatts

Yes do apply - we get the higher rate for Katie. You do need to put quite a lot of detail but it is worth it. Def keep a copy for next time you apply.


----------



## Kei

If I apply online, can I print out a copy for my records before/after I submit the form?


----------



## gewatts

Sorry - no idea Kei. Always done paper copy.


----------



## grahams mum

Can You Have The Help Of Your Health Visitor Mine Was Great


----------



## Kei

Finished!  

Thanks Jimmysmum for all the help!

Now on to J's form ...


----------



## jimmysmum

Your welcome. 1 down 1 to go  xx


----------



## delta

could you tell me how jimmysum helped as i have got my sons form through again he has been on middle rate cant remember what to put for stuff oh i hate doing these


----------



## ThunderBolt

Kei said:


> Finished!



I've been diabetic over 30 years and only recently found out I may be entitled. Laughable really. Only when my IB was pulled was anything mentioned and I'm old enough to look after myself now, albeit not in good shape to. 

One thing I would say though is to take any forms to CAB or welfare rights for some help filling them in as the powers that be can - and do - twist everything you say to stop helping you out. 

I learned the hard way. I was waiting a year to get my IB back and it'll be over a year til I get the result from DLA. 

It does wind you up when as I'm sure many others will agree, there's always that waster at the end of the street with a new car every other year, a 7' plasma and 2+ holidays every year. Oh... And with a wheelchair in the back garden!


----------



## Copepod

ThunderBolt - it is extremely rare for an adult with type 1 diabetes and no complications to get any award of DLA. Children with type 1 diabetes need help from another person and more care than a child of a similar age without diabetes, so their situation is different and most are entitled to DLA.

While a wheelchair may be visible, many other aspects of other people's disabilities are invisible, so it's difficult to comment fairly on other people's entitlement. Also, there is no restriction on what people spend their benefit money on. Even High Rate Mobility can only be exchanged for a new Motobility car every 3 years (usually).


----------



## ThunderBolt

Copepod...

You're absolutely right and I apologise for the last post being so sweeping. I'm aware of the invisible issue and the fact that illness comes in many shapes and forms. I think the last 18 months or so has made me suspicious and maybe even bitter to the WHOLE system. I am sorry though for the way I said it. 

However there are a lot of people out there that DO swing the lead. The family I based the comments on are one such. They ALL claim high rates and 3 of the 5 work (2 from home). They've even boasted about it!

I'm getting frustrated again now so I'll sign off before I slip back into angry mode and say something daft. Heheh!


----------



## Copepod

Fair points, ThunderBolt - very frustrating.

However, I should also point out that DLA is not a wage replacement benefit eg I know a solicitor, who is paraplegic and needs carers to turn her pages, but works on tribunals and does other legal work; pretty sure she qualifies for HRM and MRC DLA (or HMR if she needs help through the night as well).

Claiming Income Support / Employment Support Allowance while working is not acceptable, and is actually illegal.


----------



## delta

was bit peeved of last time i put in for it the first time when my son was 4
he got the higher rate then three years later put almost the same as nothing had changed they moved it down to middle rate asked his dsn if i should appeal and she said no it's not worth it they wont change their minds


----------



## Estellaa

i filled one in this year and they denied it.
as i am 16 now, they have stopped it as i don't need help anymore apparently :|


----------



## grahams mum

after 16 you are not a child anymore this the policy and you move to adult services


----------



## ThunderBolt

grahams mum said:


> after 16 you are not a child anymore this the policy and you move to adult services



I wish someone would have told us about this many moons ago. Ah well...

The reason I have an application in is because I was advised to by welfare rights on the grounds that I'm often unable to read carb values even with a magnifier and have to wind my pen up by the clicks or get someone to check the dose. Also I've had some stonking hypos without warning that have landed me in hospital. 

If we don't get it we don't get it. At least my IB is back (for now at least) so it's not as important as it was earlier in the year.


----------



## Copepod

See my statement in #16 - "it's extremely rare for an adult with type 1 diabetes and no complications to get DLA". If you have additional problems such as eyesight or hypos requiring hospital admission, the situation is different. Getting advice from a welfare rights organisation gives applicants the best chance of success in both initial application, and later appeal, if required. 

The DWP's assumption is that once a child turns 16, they should be able to manage their own diabetes.


----------



## Estellaa

well i guess i don't need help as i've never had any complications which have led me to go into hospital in the 9 years i've had it so i guess i wouldn't get the DLA.


----------



## bev

Estellaa said:


> well i guess i don't need help as i've never had any complications which have led me to go into hospital in the 9 years i've had it so i guess i wouldn't get the DLA.



You can get DLA until you are 18 - if you need some help with night-time care and if you need help for any other reasons that another 18 year would not need - but you have to apply for it. Didnt you get it until you were 16 as this is the age it normally stops and you get sent a form to complete to apply again.Bev


----------



## Estellaa

thats exactly it bev, i have had DLA since i was diagnosed which was 9 years ago, i got the letter filled in the form sent it off got it back and they denied it, said i could appeal if i wanted to.
thing is i don't need help in the night or anything soo :/


----------



## Gillsb

*Dla*

We are in the situation like many I think.  My daughter turns 16 in a couple of months and we recently received the pack to reapply for DLA as an adult.  They have turned her down.  In the meantime she has also been diagnosed with glandular fever and this genuinely has increased the amount of care she  needs, especially at night.  At first I was up with hypos 3 times each night and although with the help of her DSN we are improving things I know glandular fever can drag on for months.  Do you think i should appeal the decision.  My DSN said hardly anyone gets it anymore and she has known parents of toddlers with type 1 being turned down.  Not sure what to do.


----------



## Mumlé

I did it online - (or did I? actually can't remember now!! I think I did! And then you can always save it as a pdf. Yes it takes AGES to fill in. And it is stressful because you have to go into such detail and keep repeating yourself and spell out worst case scenario. You should just do a little bit every evening and spread it out, that's what I did - otherwise it can do your head in! I also applied pretty early on after diagnosis for my little one, maybe 3 weeks or so - probably should have waited a while - because they won't give you it for 3 months anyway, and in the beginning you have enough to deal with.


----------



## Ellie Jones

Gill

Yes appeal don't take your DSN's word for it...

If you don't appeal then you never know it they would have changed their minds, and it's not as if you've got to pay any money to appeal...


----------



## kayla

So am I right in thinking when a child reaches 16 or 18 in some cases they no longer get DLA?

So does this mean adults with type 1 don't get DLA?


----------



## ThunderBolt

kayla said:


> So does this mean adults with type 1 don't get DLA?



It would appear so... Unless as mentioned by     Copepod further complications have developed.


----------



## Flutterby

I've applied quite recently since having the stroke - at the moment they are "writing to my GP"  let you know what happens although I suppose it's different in a way.  Interestingly though my diabetes is involved as well as the stroke, for example, I don't cope so well with hypos now and take longer to really get over them.........watch this space, but don't hold your breath whatever you do!


----------



## gail1

Flutterby said:


> I've applied quite recently since having the stroke - at the moment they are "writing to my GP"  let you know what happens although I suppose it's different in a way.  Interestingly though my diabetes is involved as well as the stroke, for example, I don't cope so well with hypos now and take longer to really get over them.........watch this space, but don't hold your breath whatever you do!



Flutterby if you do get turned down appeal about 75% of people get turned down first go. It took 3 attempts for me to get DLA and I now get high care rate and low mobility(because of mental health issues) and it makes a lot of difference believe me.


----------



## Flutterby

Thanks Gail, you are not the first to say about this.  Maybe they rely on people not bothering.  It would help me loads as we spend a fortune on taxis at the moment what with hospital appts and just getting back from town sometimes.  My family are also spending time with me as I'm inclined to get very depressed if on my own too much and they are having taxi's as well.  I think we are keeping the local company in business!


----------



## gail1

Flutterby said:


> Thanks Gail, you are not the first to say about this.  Maybe they rely on people not bothering.  It would help me loads as we spend a fortune on taxis at the moment what with hospital appts and just getting back from town sometimes.  My family are also spending time with me as I'm inclined to get very depressed if on my own too much and they are having taxi's as well.  I think we are keeping the local company in business!



I use my dla a lot for taxis as well. For your hospital appointments can you not get transport thou your gp or use a volunteer driver organization . Did you have any help in filling in your form. Only ask as they need to be filled in a certain way. Good luck


----------



## Flutterby

Hi Gail, yes we got help from an organisation called DIAL.  Luckily the hospital appts have eased off at the moment but I will bear your suggestions in mind if need be, thanks.


----------



## Sheri

*Hi all*

I am a newbie on this site and reading some of the posts there are some comments which I am not sure if they are based on fact or assumption.

Firstly to introduce myself.  My daughter was diagnosed with type 1 in Aug 2010 (just before 5th birthday).  I work for DWP so although I know the DLA form is hard, I thought I would have an advantage over most people.  I am also a previous DLA claimant myself - I was born with a dislocated hip and developed arthritis in my teens, but I lost the benefit in my mid twenties after having a hip replacement.  So, even though I don't and never have worked for the DLA dept, I am familiar with how forms should be completed, but even I struggled.  The diabetes nurse talked us through it, basically gave us advice, but then when I came to complete it after her visit it still took me 2 1/2 hours.

Anyway, one of the things I wanted to query at the top of my post is this age 16, becoming an adult thing.  It is not the case that when you turn 16 you suddenly don't need help anymore.  Anyone below the age of 65 can claim DLA (I know this for fact through my job dealing with other benefits).  Under the age of 16 a childs affairs are automatically dealth with by their parent/guardian, but upon attaining the age of 16 when they are legally an adult, a decision has to be made as to whether they are capable of managing their finances themselves, or whether their medical condition causes them to be mentally incapable of managing their finances.  Anyone who claims any benefit/takes out a loan/signs a contract etc has to sign for themself that the info they have declared when they have applied for/agreed to something is correct.  Therefore, perhaps people are hung up on the idea that their benefit stopped 'because they turned 16/became an adult', when in fact it just coincided with them having to complete a form for themselves for the 1st time after years of parent doing it and therefore perhaps did not complete it in a manner which warrented a continuation of the award.

If anyone has solid experience of this issue I would be interested in any comments.  ie has anyone actually been told 'your benefit has stopped because you are an adult now'?

BTW, my daughter was awarded HR care and LR mob, for 1 year as being newly diagnosed I have to reapply in 1 year to see if things have settled down.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Sheri, welcome to the forum - thank you for your input, I am sure it will be useful to many of our members


----------



## Steff

hi Sheri welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flutterby

Hi Sheri, welcome to the forum.  Hubby worked for DWP until 7 months ago when he was made redundant (he was on the switchboard of a local office)  He's just found another job.  I worked in the then Dept of Employment/Jobcentre for 10 years and thought I'd have a head start with the form.  I soon realised I didn't!  Nightmare.


----------



## bev

Sheri said:


> I am a newbie on this site and reading some of the posts there are some comments which I am not sure if they are based on fact or assumption.
> 
> Firstly to introduce myself.  My daughter was diagnosed with type 1 in Aug 2010 (just before 5th birthday).  I work for DWP so although I know the DLA form is hard, I thought I would have an advantage over most people.  I am also a previous DLA claimant myself - I was born with a dislocated hip and developed arthritis in my teens, but I lost the benefit in my mid twenties after having a hip replacement.  So, even though I don't and never have worked for the DLA dept, I am familiar with how forms should be completed, but even I struggled.  The diabetes nurse talked us through it, basically gave us advice, but then when I came to complete it after her visit it still took me 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Anyway, one of the things I wanted to query at the top of my post is this age 16, becoming an adult thing.  It is not the case that when you turn 16 you suddenly don't need help anymore.  Anyone below the age of 65 can claim DLA (I know this for fact through my job dealing with other benefits).  Under the age of 16 a childs affairs are automatically dealth with by their parent/guardian, but upon attaining the age of 16 when they are legally an adult, a decision has to be made as to whether they are capable of managing their finances themselves, or whether their medical condition causes them to be mentally incapable of managing their finances.  Anyone who claims any benefit/takes out a loan/signs a contract etc has to sign for themself that the info they have declared when they have applied for/agreed to something is correct.  Therefore, perhaps people are hung up on the idea that their benefit stopped 'because they turned 16/became an adult', when in fact it just coincided with them having to complete a form for themselves for the 1st time after years of parent doing it and therefore perhaps did not complete it in a manner which warrented a continuation of the award.
> 
> If anyone has solid experience of this issue I would be interested in any comments.  ie has anyone actually been told 'your benefit has stopped because you are an adult now'?
> 
> BTW, my daughter was awarded HR care and LR mob, for 1 year as being newly diagnosed I have to reapply in 1 year to see if things have settled down.



Almost all diabetic children lose DLA at the age of eighteen and some are told at sixteen that they dont need any care from anyone else - but mostly the DLA are just trying it on and most sixteen year old's do actually carry on claiming until they are eighteen. The people who make these decisions think that a young person does not require any help at all and certainly no time time checks or help - so they lose the benefit. There are a few who go on into adulthood and can still claim - but this is not easy and there have to be other problems and/or complications. It is hard trying to complete the forms and you do need to use the correct phrases. I think it will get harder as we are facing changes in the whole benefit system and I think they will make it harder for anyone to claim.Bev


----------



## Semarroy

Just found this which may help those applying for 1st time:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Document...diabetes/Disability_Living_Allowance_2009.pdf

Take care everyone and have a good Monday


----------

